#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Προσομείωση λέβητα και ατμοτροβίλου.

## teris1994

Καλησπέρα σας, αρχικά δεν ξέρω αν είμαι στην σωστή θεματική ενότητα μου φένεται σχετικό με αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω.

Να σας ενημερώσω αυτό που θέλω να κάνω είναι μια προσομείωση ενος *συστήματος λέβητα και ατμοστροβίλου για παραγωγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας* σε γλώσσα προγραμματισμου *C#* είναι το θέμα τις *πτυχιακής* μου εργασίας είναι καθαρά για εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς. 

Ουσιαστικά είναι ενας προσομειωτής σε 3D γραφικό περιβαλλον και ο χρήστης περιφέρεται σε αυτο και αλληλεπιδράει με το συστημά (όπως να ανοιγεί κλείνει επιστόμια,αντλίες κτ.λ). Αλλα αυτο που με αφορα περισσότερο είναι το πως θα προσομειώσω μαθηματικά το σύστημα με *βασική μεταβλητή τον χρόνο.* Σε αυτο που αναφέρομαι παραπάνω για τον χρόνο είναι οτι , οταν μπαίνει ενας καυστήρας σε λειτουργεία σε ενάν λέβητα θέλει καποιον χρόνο να ζεσταθεί και να ανεβάσει πίεση (το οποίο αρχικά λεω να το προσαρμόσω με απλη αναλογια στο 1 λεπτο ανεβαζει 10 βαθμούς κελσίου) .

Τα παραπάνω τα γράφω για να γίνει κατανοητό το τι κάνω.

Αυτο που αναρωτίεμαι είναι αν εχετε υπόψη σας κάποιο *σύγραμμα* που θα μπορούσε να με βοήθησει στην προσομείωση, να σας αναφέρω οτι δεν με ενδιαφέρουνε τοσο τα χαρακτηριστικα του λέβητα ή του ατμοστροβιλου.

Εγω εχώ βρεί ενα σύγραμμα που είναι κοντά σε αυτο που θέλω *εδω  2.2 θερμοδυναμικοί υπολογισμοί*

----------


## konstantinos B

Τέλεια εργασία αλλά στην περίπτωσή σου προτείνω διαφορετικό δρόμο, γιατί εσύ δεν έχεις μοντελοποίηση - παραμετροποίηση πάνω σε συγκεκριμένο λογισμικό, αλλά απλή *προσομοίωση* λειτουργίας σε γλώσσα προγραμματισμού, ή τουλάχιστον σε μια προγραμματιστική πλατφόρμα.

 Οπότε πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις από τους θερμοδυναμικούς υπολογισμούς των κύκλων Rankine και Brayton και τους γενικούς υπολογισμούς του συνδυασμένου κύκλου. 

Μια περιληπτική περιγραφή για να καταλάβεις τι σου λέω είναι αυτή: file:///C:/Users/USER/Downloads/Steam%20Power%20Cycles.pdf. 
Ρίξε μια ματιά στις γενικές εξισώσεις του συνδυασμένου κύκλου και στο τελευταίο παράδειγμα. Μετά θα εισάγεις τους υπολογισμούς των εναλλακτών και των υπολοίπων μερών.

Αφού δομήσεις θερμοδυναμικά το βασικό σου μοντέλο, μετά θα ψάξεις για σύγγραμμα και προγραμματιστική πλατφόρμα για προσομοίωση. Αλλιώς, εκτιμώ, ότι θα μπλέξεις.

----------


## Xάρης

> ...Μια περιληπτική περιγραφή για να καταλάβεις τι σου λέω είναι αυτή: file:///C:/Users/USER/Downloads/Steam%20Power%20Cycles.pdf...


Ο σύνδεσμος που παραθέτεις συνάδελφος δεν είναι κάποιο URL (διεύθυνση στο διαδίκτυο) αλλά στον υπολογιστή σου.
Αν θες μπορείς να ανεβάσεις εδώ το αρχείο αυτό ή κάπου αλλού, π.χ. dropbox, box, google drive και να κοινοποιήσεις τον σύνδεσμο, δίνοντας ταυτόχρονα δικαιώματα πρόσβασης στον καθένα.

----------

